# Ruhrbike-Festival 2012



## xr-fido (14. Februar 2012)

Am 23. und 24. Juni veranstalten der RSC Tretlager Wetter und der MBC Bochum wieder das Ruhrbike-Festival.

Zum Festival gehören auch in diesem Jahr wieder das ABUS-Zwei-Stunden-Rennen und das ABUS-Drei-Stunden-Rennen im Rahmen der Nutrixxion-Marathon-Trophy sowie der HolzLand-Wischmann-NRW-Cup, der SKS-NRW-Cup und der ARAG-Schüler-Cup powered by Time & Voice.

Die CC-Rennen zählen auch zum Rheinland-Cup, so dass Fahrer, die in beiden Serien starten, in einem Rennen in zwei Wertungen gleichzeitig Punkte sammeln können.

Die Anmeldung zu den Rennen kann über unsere Veranstaltungshomepage http://ruhrbike-festival.de  passieren, das Anmeldeportal für die Rennen ist ab heute geöffnet.

Im Schüler-Cup schaut es in diesem Jahr so aus, dass wir zwei bis drei Trial-Sektionen aufbauen werden, die jeder Teilnehmer vor den CC-Rennen absolvieren muss. Die Ergebnisse der Technik-Parcours wird unmittelbar in die Startaufstellung einfliessen, so dass die Rennen dann als sog. "Jagdrennen" gestartet werden. Damit setzen wir die Bitte um, zukünftig bei der Nachwuchsförderung ein verstärktes Gewicht auf die Fahrtechnik zu legen.

Bei den ABUS-Zwei- und Drei-Stunden-Rennen planen wir eine moderate Umgestaltung der Strecke, allerdings wird die Strecke dadurch nicht einfacher zu fahren sein...


----------



## Deleted 83484 (24. Februar 2012)

Leider kein Ruhrbike-Marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xr-fido (24. Februar 2012)

Ja, leider. Die Gründe hierfür sind ja weitestgehend bekannt.

@Grunzi: Dafür kannst Du dann auch gerne als Streckenposten helfen ;-)


----------



## Micki (21. April 2012)

Nee nicht wirklich. Erklär mal bitte.


----------



## herrmann (21. April 2012)

Was soll denn geändert werden?


----------



## xr-fido (7. Juni 2012)

So - die Strecke des ABUS-2-Stunden-Rennens und des ABUS-Drei-Stunden-Rennens wurde jetzt noch "etwas" verändert und nun hat eine Runde jetzt eine Länge von 9,3 Kilometern und 309 Höhenmeter.
Startplätze sind zur Zeit immer noch zu bekommen.
Weitere Infos gibt es unter http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de


----------



## Rumas (22. Juni 2012)

In was für einen Zustand ist den die Strecke?


----------



## eminem7905 (22. Juni 2012)

sie ist MTB tauglich...


----------



## Rumas (22. Juni 2012)

also sollte man sich auf eine matschig rutschige Strecke einstellen....


----------



## rener (22. Juni 2012)

jetzt mal butter bei den fischen!an die local heros,wie ist die strecke?Ich hoffe nicht wie in willingen,oder??????????


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juni 2012)

wenn es so sein sollte, dann kannst du die uphills laufen. 
runter kommt man ja immer irgendwie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rener (22. Juni 2012)

fährst du mit und wenn ja ,2oder3 stundenß


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juni 2012)

nö, ich fahre sonntag in neheim.

war aber letztes jahr dort und die anstiege sind nicht grade flach.


----------



## rener (23. Juni 2012)

viel spass und ein gutes rennen(ohne regen)


----------



## Rumas (23. Juni 2012)

So, wieder zuhause.
Was eine geile Strecke . Endlich mal keine Forststrassen Tempobolzer Runde. Das war ja schon fast CC pur. Im Nassen möchte ich die Strecke aber nicht fahren aber zum Glück war es ja zu 98% trocken.

Der Marathon war schon immer gut aber das 2-3 Stunden auf der Runde ist noch besser. Lasst bitte das Rennen nicht sterben.


----------



## viper400 (23. Juni 2012)

Ja, da kann ich mich nur anschliessen!!!!!!! Bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei !!!
Das hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht, geile Trails......


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Juni 2012)

hat jemand die platzierungen des 3h rennens?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viper400 (23. Juni 2012)

Und vom 2 Stundenrennen bitte.......irgendwie war time and voice auch schonmal schneller......andere können das besser,da sind die Ergebnisse schneller online.
Wurden die überhaupt nach dem rennen noch ausgehängt???? bin kurz nach der zieldurchfahrt schon abgereist, morgen ist ja noch neheim auf dem plan;-)


----------



## TIGERBEAT (23. Juni 2012)

Kann mich nur anschließen. Sehr geile Strecke, schön technisch. Im falle einer Wiederholung nächstes Jahr bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## rener (23. Juni 2012)

1stunde nach dem rennen hing die liste für die erst plazierten des sks-cup aus,das wars.bin dann auch nach haus gefahren.zu dem rennen kann ich mich nur anschließen.ich war letztes jahr auch schon da und wundere mich nur das andere sich das entgehen lassen.


----------



## Schwitte (23. Juni 2012)

Tja, war sehr wenig los. Sowohl was die Teilnehmer aber auch die Zuschauer angeht. Sehr verwunderlich, wo doch das Ruhrgebiet so stark frequentiert ist.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## TIGERBEAT (23. Juni 2012)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Tja, war sehr wenig los. Sowohl was die Teilnehmer aber auch die Zuschauer angeht. Sehr verwunderlich, wo doch das Ruhrgebiet so stark frequentiert ist.
> 
> Gruß Schwitte



Ich fand die Teilnehmerzahl genau richtig. Zu viele auf der Strecke machen das Rennen am Anfang nur unnötig langsam.


----------



## viper400 (23. Juni 2012)

ergebnisse sind online !!!!!!


----------



## Schwitte (23. Juni 2012)

@tigerbeat

Schon richtig. 
Die Sache muss sich aber auch rechnen, sonst lohnt sich der Aufwand irgendwann nicht mehr, was in diesem Fall sehr schade wäre.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## gunka (23. Juni 2012)

viper, was bisse geworden?


----------



## viper400 (24. Juni 2012)

@ gunka : Ein Birnenpflücker der erst mit 34 sein erstes Rennen gefahren ist!!!!!
                     ( Du siehst, dein Beitrag zu Willingen hab ich gelesen)

Aber einer der den schnelleren immer !!! schön Platz gemacht hat,und die sich alle!!!brav bedankt haben.......


----------



## Thomas Sommer (24. Juni 2012)

Erste Bilder vom 3h-Rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (24. Juni 2012)

Wie immer Top Bilderservice von Thomas Sommer 

Auch das Rennen hat mir sehr gefallen. Eine Rundum gelungene Veranstaltung.

Gerne wieder


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (24. Juni 2012)

1a Bilder!
Hast du vom 2 Std Rennen bzw vom Rheinland und SKS Fun Cup auch welche gemacht!

Ich fand Wetter auch genial.
Strecke hat Richtig Laune gemacht. Gerne wieder!


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Juni 2012)

thomas ist beim 2 std. rennen selber am start gewesen.


----------



## CC-Freak (25. Juni 2012)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Tja, war sehr wenig los. Sowohl was die Teilnehmer aber auch die Zuschauer angeht. Sehr verwunderlich, wo doch das Ruhrgebiet so stark frequentiert ist.
> 
> Gruß Schwitte



Ist auch klar bei dem Moderator der da war.............

Teilweise wusste man nicht wer jetzt 1 2 oder 3 ist.....


----------



## Pfingstvogel (26. Juni 2012)

Fettes Dankeschön an Thomas Sommer für die Bilder!

Kurs richtig geil, hat jede Menge Spaß gemacht, vor allem abwärts: technisch und rasant. Aufwärts zum Teil recht anspruchsvoll, Stichwort Grip, hohe Konzentration war gefordert. Werde nächstes Jahr definitiv wieder an den Start gehen. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Strecke so wieder angeboten wird (hängt vielleicht auch von der Anzahl an Abflügen ab?). Danke / Lob den Veranstaltern für tolle Streckenführung und die ganze Mühe!


----------



## rener (27. Juni 2012)

hat schon jemand bilder vom 2-stunden rennen entdeckt??????


----------

